# is MONSON MA show still on



## kz1000 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have not seen anything yet, anybody have a link or know any details on this show. Usually the end of March.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 17, 2011)

I believe it's March 27th. 

Jim


----------



## ericbaker (Feb 21, 2011)

March 27th... got the flyer right here


----------



## Walker (Mar 2, 2011)

Can someone post up a copy of the flyer or any more info on this show. Lets not keep this gem a secret!


----------



## kz1000 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

